# Quick report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well my camera ran out of juice on me yesterday so I have no pics of the fish, but Yankee and Crazyfire can vouch for me. 

I did a little fishing yesterday and it was a pretty normal fishing trip, other than the fact that I nearly had to go swimming after Yankees net. He was teaching me how to throw a 12 foot mullet net and on the second throw the wrist loop slipped off and into the water it went.......luckily we snagged the rope with a hook and got it back.....lol You should have seen the look on Yankee's face...hahaha. I'm starting to get the hang of them bigger nets.......but I think I'll stick with my little 8 footer for a little while.....lol. Anyway, I caught a cow nose ray and it looked like the night was going to be a miss, that is until my little rod starts screaming! I pick up the rod, let the circle hook do it's think and start fighting the fish. It was a good fight, nice hard pulling. I thought it was another ray until we hit it with the spot light, NICE bull red. Of course I left my pier net at home, but luckily I had a smaller net in the truck. Crazyfire climes down the rocks and nets it. We measured it at 40" and let her go. Kudos to Jeff (crazyfire)on the revive!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Konz! too bad no sharky's. But hopefully you get a big one this weekend- of course not bigger than mine! See you at FT McRae! Oh yeah, thanks for the call last night to let me know you were leaving.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ray...i saw no such thing...i was drunk throwin rocks at cars..sorry lol....nah..it was a nice fish...great way to close the night.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

any time BFR, see ya this weekend

Jeff, you are a douche


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch! Where were fishing off of?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

the t pier


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh ok, I gotta get out there some time and try it. What rigs do you usually use?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, I missed the crew. Wish I could have been there. Way to save the nite Ray with a big red.It sounds like you learned the first step in throwing big net, put rope around wrist.lol.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice fish Ray ,wow thats huge,Going camping at henderson state park this weekend.Will post a report next week.I caught a 47inch red there last year.( had to get that in ha ha)PS I would fish that Tpier more often ,but always lose a lot of tackle there.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray,

You start giving me a little heads up i will start comming out to the peir,gives me a reason to look for some mullet anyway.Good report as always,but you should know better then to not have a backup set of batteries.oke You gonna be out at McRee this afternoon?If so Bigfishrookie and myself will see you out there,i think we should get out there between 5 and 6.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

First Catch, I use a carolina rig with a 2/0 circle hook for cut bait, larger hookfor live bait. I use a steel leader b/c you neve know what will grab the line but if you are targeting reds only, then a mono leader will work. When using live bait I sometimes use a different rig, one similar to what is used for stiper fishing with live bait.

Last Chance, I'll be sure to give you a call the next time I head out that way. Clay should be out there about the same time as you, I'll be getting there a little later.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

You seem to have the bull reds and sharks mastered. My question is did ya catch anything in the net?? That would be something newoke

Just kidding, sounds like a nice red, and a good time.:toast



Mark


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

HA! Far from mastered I assure you! I did catch a pin fish in the net......lol


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info.!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

any time


----------

